# subs needed nassau, suffolk county ny



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

We need plowing and shoveling subs and sub crews for both Nassau and Suffolk County, NY. You must be reliable and available, when it snows. We do all commercial and some commercial residential all over Long Island and are looking to positions people near the jobs to cut down on traveling.

Please email me at [email protected] with equipment owned # of people available, experience and I will call you.

If you prefer you can call me @ 516-250-3528.

Lets break NY tradition and get ready early for this season!!

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Dire Wolf (Oct 23, 2007)

any thing out east of riverhead?


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*shiley*

We have a job in shirley if you are interested, somitimes I have some work in riverhead. What kind equip/capabilities to you have. call me anytime


----------

